#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Is it possible to create a Stock Chart in MS Access like MS Excel ?

## HerryMarkowitz

Greetings,
Is it possible to create a Stock Chart in MS Access like MS Excel ?

I am asking this question because I couldnt find stockchart in Access.
Look at this:
http://prntscr.com/4ujyme

----------


## alansidman

Charts in Access are created from the QBE.  After creating your query, while in design view, click in the upper left corner of the screen where (it will look like a datasheet) you can select Pivot Charts from the drop down list.

Many developers find it easier however, to export the query to Excel and build their chart there as you may have more flexibility.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Dear alansidman,
First of all thanks for your answer.
I am beginner user of MS Access.
I am upper-intermediate user of MS Excel.
So, I want to learn MS Access.

1- Open enclosed Book1 and run Macro1.
2- After running Macro1 you will see that there will be a StockChart on the Sheet1.

3- Open enclosed access file which is connected to Book1.

Question: How can I create a stock chart in the MS Access like MS Excel ?

Question picture: http://prntscr.com/4ut4gl

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

> ... click in the upper left corner of the screen where (it will look like a datasheet) you can select Pivot Charts from the drop down list.



Hi alansidman,
I dont find PivotChartView ribbon on my access. Do you know why?
Check this picture:  http://prntscr.com/4uxsvm

----------


## alansidman

Have you built your query in the QBE?  It only appears when you have the QBE open in Design view.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Hi alansidman,
I made some investigation regarding QBE.
http://www.andyoppel.com/X4091/lectu...s_QBE_Demo.pdf
http://ms-office.wonderhowto.com/how...s-2007-398173/
http://wps.prenhall.com/wps/media/ob...9_ch09_qbe.pdf

Believe or not but I understand nothing :Frown: 

I am appreciated if you prepare a QBE for me in access file which I sent #3 post...

----------


## alansidman

Herry;
Will give it a shot later today.  I am on my older (Access XP) machine and need to get to my Office 10 machine to open your file.

Alan

----------


## alansidman

Herry;
I have built a very straighforward query in the QBE.  Because I don't usually build charts and am not familiar with exactly what you are attempting, I have not attempted to build a chart for you.  If you open the query in design view, you should be able to select which fields you want to maintain in the query.  Then, click on Pivot Chart View and build your chart.  You will see on the ribbon, that you have a choice of standard charts and Stock is one of them.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Dear Alan,

I dont know how I am able to select which fields I want to maintain in the query ?
http://prntscr.com/4v7fqc

----------


## alansidman

ok.  My bad.  I selected all fields using the wildcard star.  This version shows all the fields, which I selected by highlighted all the fields in the table and then dragging them on to the QBE.  To delete any field.  Highlight the field and it will turn dark, all parts of the field and then click on the delete key.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Hi alan,
I can highlight any field and can delete any field.
But how can I ensure to show Pivot Charts Ribbon which is in the upper left corner of the screen ?

----------


## alansidman

So long as you have a valid query, you will be able to click on the Pivot Charts View.  I'm not sure I understand your question, so I hope this is the answer you are looking for.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

I am so sorry that my Access knowledge is very limited.
Is it possible if you sent a picture of the screen which is showed Pivot Charts View ribbon like my picture in the #9. post ?

----------


## alansidman

Forum is broken.  I cannot upload a picture at this time.  I will try again in a little while.  The upload manager does not work.

----------


## alansidman

Well, I opened a different browser and was able to upload the file.

Once you start adding the fields to the graph, then the Change Chart Type Icon becomes "ungreyed."  There is no need to apologize.  Access is not as intuitive as Excel and has a very steep learning curve.  Once you have an understanding of the basics, there will be many things you will be able to do quicker and easier than in Excel.  Remember, however, it is a database and not a spreadsheet, so it will work differently.


EDIT:  After posting, it looks like the file did not upload.  mmm?  Will try again in a couple of hours.

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Dear Alan,
You can use following link to upload a picture easily.

----------


## alansidman

I think I figured out lightshot.  Here is the link.  I hope this works.

http://prntscr.com/4vhc40

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Thanks Alan,
But how can I get same result as same as your picture?
I mean I still dont understand how to show pivot chart ribbon.

----------


## alansidman

Ok.  Let's take it step by step.  In the attached, I have a short tutorial.

Still cannot upload to this site.  So I put it out on Box.net   This link should allow you to see a word document.  Herry.docx and download it.  I hope this is helpful.

https://app.box.com/s/ycnoz89n5zfeo9y8l9yj

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

Dear Alan,
You did great work.
But still I cant see pivot chart ribbon.
By the way I am using Access 2013 version.

----------


## alansidman

Herry,
I didn't realize that you were working in 2013.  I am working in earlier versions.  So I did a bit of research and unfortunately, Pivot Charts Views are no longer a functionality in 2013.  Look at this link on how to find Pivot Charts.

http://www.accessforums.net/access/p...3-a-29017.html

Surprise to me.  Now I understand why you were having so much trouble.  I've learned something new about Access.  Thank you for raising this issue. It looks like you can do all your work in Access and when you get to the point that you need a chart, you will have to export your query to Excel.  Alternatively, if you can put your hands on a copy of 2010 or 2007, then you would have this functionality.

Good Luck.

Alan

----------


## HerryMarkowitz

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Supporting link:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...ice.15%29.aspx

This issue shows that why using MS Access is very limited.
And I never understand why I should use access instead of excel.

My journey in MS Access is finished.
Bye bye MS Access.

----------

